# Neglected horses of Bill Kiefer in ND need your help



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone? These horses need help. Please share with others. Post a comment to keep the thread "alive"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

usandpets said:


> Anyone? These horses need help. Please share with others. Post a comment to keep the thread "alive"!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would love to, but in the wrong county 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Triple H has a few of the horses. 

They just had two of the horses pass in the past few days.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

whoops, missed the part you already posted about HHH. The rescue is taking any and all donations to help as well


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw that they had to put one down due to injuries. I didn't hear about the other. One they adopted themselves because it was blind.

I think they have 14 left to adopt out but more are waiting to be taken yet. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The one mare (Sweetie Pie) passed when it was so cold and I believe they found another mare (Smiles) this morning. she apparently laid down last night in the hay and passed during the night


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I sent a donation. I am not in a position to take a horse, and I am too far away anyway.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you AlexS. I'm sure they appreciate it. 

We don't have any way to quarantine, at least not until spring when the ground thaws. That's what we're working with the trainer on. She thinks she has someone that will do the quarantine for us, then we will be taking on one or two. Hopefully, when they get healthy, we can find a good home for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

I would live to adopt one or two, but i am too far away  Will look into sending some money their way, though.....about all i can do from out of state. :/


----------



## Prairie Rose (Oct 17, 2012)

The horses from the Morton County place are in far, far worse shape than the ones in Burleigh County.

My good friend's nephew has the Burleigh horses at his place and is feeding them.

I have no pity for Keifer. None. At. All.
He is from New York. 
Never met him, and never want to.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I've heard that Kiefer lives in Fargo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prairie Rose (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, he does, but came here from NewYork.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

This is very sad. I will see about getting a donation sent. Any news on the other 60+ horses?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> This is very sad. I will see about getting a donation sent. Any news on the other 60+ horses?


I just saw on the news that they all have been confiscated but waiting on a court decision to release them for adoption or to be sold. I think some are still there but Bill Kiefer has lost possession of them.


----------



## Prairie Rose (Oct 17, 2012)

Also saw that a lawsuit is being filed against him for the 100 round bales of hay that he stole from the neighbor's hayfield.
He didn't feed the hay to his starving horses---he sold it for profit.

Disclaimer-the above has not been proven in a court of law--yet.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I am going to share with my friends i have up that way. this person is scum selling off his horses hay just to make a buck and watch them starve. he should be starved the same way!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Video from the news about it

IMG 0055 - YouTube


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

UPDATE: Bill Kiefer has lost possession of the horses per court decision. Horses need to be removed ASAP. I will try to find a link to any actual news feed of this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

From Triple H Facebook:

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE! all horses and mules are turned over and none for Kiefer. Anyone who wants to adopt please email me at [email protected] for an application. The remainder of the horses on the original site will be up for adoption but the rescue horses will remain there unadoptable until they have recovered which will many many months. Adoptors will get to most likely chose from a group of horses but time is of the essence and we will not be able to let you :try out-ride-spend much time with. There are liability issues and we need them moved off the property ASAP!

Also:

REGARDING POST BELOW: These horses will be adopted without papers, we do not know if they are trained or untrained, we will not be listing photos of 129 horses and adoption fee is free will donation to help Morton County recover some losses or buy hay for them until they ARE adopted. These are not Triple H Horses, they are the counties horses so you must go thru them on any other details. I can get you the application .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If I lived closer I would take one or two. I hope they find good homes.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

News link:
Judge: Seized horses can be put up for adoption - Valley News Live - KVLY/KXJB - Fargo/Grand Forks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

"The man has not been criminally charged."

...yet?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Sadly, no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It's too bad they are so far away, if shipping could be arranged I would gladly take on a few.


----------



## Prairie Rose (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree, Copperhead.
I would like to see him charged with one count for each horse.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Prairie Rose said:


> ...I have no pity for Keifer. None. At. All.
> He is from New York.
> Never met him, and never want to.


(deadly quiet voice)
Oh, I'd love to meet him (framed in between the headlights of my F150)


----------



## stanna (Feb 12, 2013)

Prairie Rose said:


> Yes, he does, but came here from NewYork.


 Bill Kiefer was born and raised in North Dakota and is not from New York. Not that is matters, he is an arrogant jerk that need some serious jail time.


----------



## Prairie Rose (Oct 17, 2012)

Stanna,
He could have grown up here, but lived in New York for a while then. 
Possible the facts I was given were incorrect, but the farm north of New Salem in Morton County that he purchased is the farm my friend's husband grew up on. After his dad died, his mom sold it to Kiefer. She said he is from New York.

Yes, most definitely he needs some serious jail time.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Update: There was a glitch in getting the horses for people out of state. Since there weren't papers on the horses or health certificates, they couldn't cross state lines. However, they must have taken care of it because 30 are being brought into MN on Saturday. 18 of those have already been spoken for. 

We will be picking two up and are getting excited for that. I will have to post pictures, before and especially after pics when they get healthy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stanna (Feb 12, 2013)

Prairie Rose said:


> Stanna,
> He could have grown up here, but lived in New York for a while then.
> Possible the facts I was given were incorrect, but the farm north of New Salem in Morton County that he purchased is the farm my friend's husband grew up on. After his dad died, his mom sold it to Kiefer. She said he is from New York.
> 
> Yes, most definitely he needs some serious jail time.


He was born and raised in Cayuga ND. His dad ran an implement dealership and I believe his mother died before his father. He did live out east (Washington DC area) for a while working for an airline. He has been a school teacher and an investment broker. I do know these things for a fact. Unfortunately, I knew him personally. With that being said, I should add a disclaimer...he is a pathological liar, so maybe he lied to me. As far as I know, he has sisters that still live in the Cayuga area and a brother (Chuck) that lives somewhere in the south. Unless he has moved elsewhere in the last 5 years. It's been that long since I've had any contact with that monster (Bill). The stories I could tell about his horrible character would be quite lengthy. I hope there is some justice for these crimes, because he WILL continue to do it again if given the chance. He can charm a lot of people.


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

There are no criminal charges filed in this - just civil and you do not go to jail on a civil charge. 

I am in Minnesota near the guy that had 55 horses & mules taken recently. I have 1st hand knowledge that he has been starving horses for 30 plus years. They file some misdemeanor charges but he’ll walk as he has in the past.

Got to love it.


----------



## Prairie Rose (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow.....thanks Stanna.
I would bet that he lied about himself to Randy's mom when he bought the farm from her. Made himself sound like a wealthy New York stockbroker.

Oh my God....this person was a teacher and around kids...that makes me ill.

Holy crap he does sound like a monster.

I hope he gets nailed for this. Did you know their were dead horses in a stock trailer out there too?


----------



## Prairie Rose (Oct 17, 2012)

Walkwavy,

That is horrendous.


----------



## stanna (Feb 12, 2013)

Prairie Rose said:


> Wow.....thanks Stanna.
> I would bet that he lied about himself to Randy's mom when he bought the farm from her. Made himself sound like a wealthy New York stockbroker.
> 
> Oh my God....this person was a teacher and around kids...that makes me ill.
> ...


I read about the horses in the stock trailer. Sickening isn't it. He lied right to my face even when I was holding proof of the truth. And told ME I was crazy. He has a daughter in her 30's that is special needs. He used to walk in on her naked in the shower to yell at her about something. He's a *******.


----------



## stanna (Feb 12, 2013)

ND-Sen Write-In Candidate Has Sketchy Background

A little extra info on the horse murderer.


----------



## Prairie Rose (Oct 17, 2012)

Whoa......sleazy....


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess he wanted to run for office so that he could steal from the people of his state. He stole hay from his neighbor. He stole hay from his own horses. He stole from his company and his investors. What a slime ball.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, they finally got here. Here's a news clip of today:
Dozens of abandoned horses find a home in the Red River Valley | WDAY | Fargo, ND

I'll get some pics of the girls tomorrow. Also, I am going to upload a video to YouTube.

BTW, the dorky guy interviewed is me. Haha! Wow I'm a celebrity now. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's a short vid of them just after they were unloaded:
Rescued horses from Bill Kiefer - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We were able to get the two grays that walk past in the front at 1:50 in the video. Also, at 2:53, we got the last horse to walk past the people on the left. 

I will get more pics in a little while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

PIC OVERLOAD TIME!!!!

















































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

More to come without the blankets😄
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Update without blankets!

First is Hope. Guessed to be 9 years:








































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Next is Grace. She is estimated at 6 years:
































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Last but not least, Jewel. She is guessed at 8 years and we think she might be pregnant:
































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

They aren't too bad but could each use some more weight. 

Cleaned their hooves today and will try to trim them up tomorrow. Jewel's hooves are real bad. I think I'll start another thread about critiquing my trimming job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stanna (Feb 12, 2013)

'He was death on the land': Bill Kiefer faces multiple charges for animal cruelty | The Dickinson Press | Dickinson, North Dakota

Bill Kiefer is evil and self absorbed. Makes me ILL that I ever knew him.


----------

